# So my bumper wont come off...



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

my headlights ahve huge condensation, however i cant get my bumper off. I have all the bolts out and everything (tire wells, fender bolts, and the left and rigt grille bolts). However, it is still stuck. am i missing bolts? has anyone experience this?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So my bumper wont come off... (an_a6)*

Did you undo the protective plastic pan under the engine? The forward end of this one is attached to the bumper, the rear end is attached to the subframe, while the outer rear ends are attached to the fender liners.
OTOH, I have learned myself how to take out the lights without having to remove the bumper, although the bolt under the turn signal can be a real bitch until you learn the technique.
I take off the vertical rubber thingys that sits next to the radiator, and get to the lower inner mounting bolt. hen I use two 6" extensions on my 1/4 ratchet set, and loosen the outer bolt under the turn sig. THen I pull the air filter housing (two hose clamps, one bolt), and get this bolt out. On the left side, I swing the inner part of the headlight out, and stick my hand down behind the light to get to the outer lower bolt. Then I manage to ease the headlight out of the car.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: So my bumper wont come off... (an_a6)*

the 2 huge 27mm allen bolts that tie the rebar, cover and frame together? up faceing, in recessed holes excesable from the front. you can see them if you're lying on your back looking up( the holes are in the cover, near the licenseplate)


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: So my bumper wont come off... (PerL)*

i had a body shop put on a new bumer (my other one was trash), so i dont have the plastic cover.
and that way sounds mega confusing.
also, i did get those two bolts, however, mine are in the lower grille inserts.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: So my bumper wont come off... (an_a6)*

Hey An_A6
This what you are looking for?
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...l.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: So my bumper wont come off... (Massboykie)*

thats awesome, thanks man.


----------

